

Ask HN: How does Ribbon's in-stream Twitter payment work? - wave

Recently, Ribbon.io announced in-stream payment option that lets you buy things without clicking away from Twitter.com.<p>How did Ribbon implement this?
======
johncoogan
This article pretty much explains it.

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/10/well-that-was-fast-
twitter-...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/10/well-that-was-fast-twitter-shut-
down-ribbons-newly-launched-in-stream-payments-feature-built-using-twitter-
card-technology/)

More specifically, it uses the Twitter "Player" card to load an iFrame with a
separately hosted Ribbon checkout page. Example here:
<https://www.ribbon.co/086f0a?twitter=true>

